# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Using color coding in a drop down menu.

## Glossgurl7

Ok, So I figured out how to create a drop down menu in excel. I would like to color code the menu options. Here is my menu list: Green, Red, Yellow, Blue. I have them in the drop down menu and I would like to put their associated name with the appropriate color background rather than just use white cell with black letters.  Green would have a green cell color, Red would have a red cell color, and so on and so forth. Any suggestions? 


Ok when you choose blue from the list then it would show the word BLUE and it's color. Is that possible?

Mia
 :EEK!:

----------


## dominicb

Good afternoon Glossgurl7





> would like to color code the menu options.



Unfortunately, you can't.  You can have the background any colour you please, and the same with the foreground, but you can't mix the colours I'm afraid.

HTH

DominicB

----------


## Glossgurl7

Ok when you choose blue from the list then it would show the word BLUE and it's color. Is that possible?

----------


## dominicb

Hi Glossgurl7

When you say a drop down menu, what exactly are you referring to?
In brief, how did you create it - just so we are talking about the same thing ...

DominicB

----------


## Glossgurl7

Ok, I made a list:

List (Color needed)

Extreme       (Red)
High            (Orange)
Moderate     (Green)
Low            (Yellow)

Then I went to data validation and made the list into a drop down menu.

What I would like to do Is that I when I choose option Extreme from the drop menu I created I would like it to have a Red color either text or cell color. But I would like the color to change depending on option I pick from the list.

----------


## dominicb

Hi Glossgurl7

OK, thanks for that.

No you can't have colour in a data validation listing.  There are two other ways of creating dropdown lists in your spreadsheet, using the Forms toolbar (no colours allowed - standard only), and using the Control Toolbox (colours allowed, but only a single colour for the background / foreground - you can't colour code each line).

HTH

DominicB

----------


## royUK

Using the ComboBox from the Controls ToolBox you can change the colour based on the Combo' value, or ListIndex.

----------


## crazy_kid

Hi I am trying to use the combobox to fill a cell with both the figure and color. The problem is that I am totally new to excel.

----------


## mamitkapoor

1) Create your drop down list in any cell using Data Validation with fields. e.g, Low, Medium,High
2) Highlight the drop down cell.
3) Select Conditional Formatting
4) Select Highlight cell rules, more rules
5) Select Format only cells that contain
6) Change the value in the format only cells with: to Specific Text 
7) Enter the text field . e.g. Low
8) Select Format tab.
9) Select the Fill tab and select your colour e.g. Green.
10) Click Ok twice.
11) Repeat steps 2 to 10 for each other drop down selection e,g, Medium for amber, and High for Red.
12) Test the colours work if not you've done somethign wrong above.
13)After all this just cut and paste the finished drop down to everywhere you want to use it.
or you can check details on
http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-623...ontent;leftCol

----------


## Linda Jones

This was very helpful, thanks. It didn't work the first time as you need to select all the cells in the drop down box range, not just the one that contains the drop down arrow.

----------


## choman

Use conditional formatting to color code the data. 

Nichole  :Smilie:

----------


## larner

Thanks helped me alot!

EDIT: mamitkapoor

----------


## SaraLeon1

thanks Mamitkapoor!!

----------


## Ankit_Kumar

The way to use of color coding in drop down menu is really awesome and useful for us Thanks everyone and Excel forum too.

----------


## robcol

Help please -I have done all this a few times now and just cant get the colours working!! Not sure what I am doing wrong.

----------


## protonLeah

robcol,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

